# 2019 WEC Le Mans 24 Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Qualifying Lap Times

LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 888kg (#7) _ 3:15.497

LMP1 SMP BRE Dallara-AER V6 Turbo 700hp 833kg (#17) _ 3:16.159

LMP1 Rebellion Oreca-Gibson V8 700hp 816kg (#3) _ 3:16.404

LMP1 DragonSpeed BRE Dallara-Gibson V8 700hp 816kg (#10) _ 3:20.200

LMP1 Bykolles CLM P1/01-Gibson V8 700hp 816kg (#4) _ 3:23.109

LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 600hp 930kg (#39) _ 3:25.073

LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 Turbo 500hp 1251kg (#95) _ 3:48.000

LMGTE Ford GT V6 Turbo 500hp 1287kg (#67) _ 3:48.112

LMGTE Chevy Corvette C7R V8 500hp 1242kg (#63) _ 3:48.830

LMGTE Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1271kg (#93) _ 3:48.907

LMGTE BMW M8 V8 Turbo 500hp 1280kg (#82) _ 3:49.108

LMGTE Ferrari 488 V8 Turbo 500hp 1284kg (#71) _ 3:49.391

Weight does not include driver and fuel.

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

https://www.fia.com/events/world-endurance-championship/season-2018/fia-endurance-committee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdMYOam6dC4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4dj_c_v1g8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GemaL_EhujU

LMP1



























LMP2









LMGTE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Race

1. LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 888kg (#8) _ 385 laps _ 34 pit stops _ 11.3 laps/pit stop

3. LMP1 SMP BRE Dallara-AER V6 Turbo 700hp 833kg (#11) _ 379 laps _ 39 pit stops _ 9.7 laps/pit stop

4. LMP1 Rebellion Oreca-Gibson V8 700hp 816kg (#1) _ 376 laps _ 39 pit stops _ 9.6 laps/pit stop

6. LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 600hp 930kg (#36) _ 368 laps _ 37 pit stops _ 9.9 laps/pit stop

7. LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 600hp 930kg (#38) _ 367 laps _ 36 pit stops _ 10.2 laps/pit stop

20. LMGTE Ferrari 488 V8 Turbo 500hp 1279kg (#51) _ 342 laps _ 25 pit stops _ 13.7 laps/pit stop

21. LMGTE Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1266kg (#91) _ 342 laps _ 23 pit stops _ 14.9 laps/pit stop

23. LMGTE Ford GT V6 Turbo 500hp 1282kg (#68) _ 342 laps _ 23 pit stops _ 14.9 laps/pit stop

29. LMGTE Chevy Corvette C7R V8 500hp 1242kg (#63) _ 337 laps _ 25 pit stops

31. LMGTE BMW M8 V8 Turbo 500hp 1275kg (#82) _ 335 laps _ 25 pit stops

46. LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 Turbo 500hp 1246kg (#97) _ 325 laps _ 25 pit stops

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4aYx2kcBXw










LMP1



























LMP2




































LMGTE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Race Lap Times

LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 888kg (#7) _ 3:17.297

LMP1 Rebellion Oreca-Gibson V8 700hp 816kg (#3) _ 3:18.720

LMP1 SMP BRE Dallara-AER V6 Turbo 700hp 833kg (#11) _ 3:19.785

LMP1 DragonSpeed BRE Dallara-Gibson V8 700hp 816kg (#10) _ 3:22.565

LMP1 Bykolles CLM P1/01-Gibson V8 700hp 816kg (#4) _ 3:24.333

LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 600hp 930kg (#28) _ 3:27.611

LMGTE Porsche 911 RSR F6 500hp 1266kg (#91) _ 3:49.831

LMGTE Chevy Corvette C7R V8 500hp 1242kg (#63) _ 3:49.958

LMGTE Ferrari 488 V8 Turbo 500hp 1279kg (#51) _ 3:50.125

LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 Turbo 500hp 1246kg (#95) _ 3:50.139

LMGTE Ford GT V6 Turbo 500hp 1282kg (#67) _ 3:50.328

LMGTE BMW M8 V8 Turbo 500hp 1275kg (#82) _ 3:50.702

Weight does not include driver and fuel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jnGfB8_OLA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtACKpdPnBs

LMP1


















LMP2









LMGTE


----------

